# His and Hers



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well we got my wife a new Z85, which she is liking very much. Especially considering her first two rides were in 100+ temps with strong head winds. I have been encouraging my wife to try her hand at biking for some time now and we recently joined a nearby gym that offered spin classes. I was able to convince her to try the class, and she loved it, so I think that finally sealed the deal. I am really looking forward to us riding together often. I just have to remember to slow down. I have been riding for the past 4 years and she just started. I put my wheels, SRAM S30 sprints, on her bike, and I upgraded my wheels to the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's, which I took out for a 45 miler this morning and they ride great. 
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LCN3tY4dEs1IOLku2o4JHw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bY1hw6eGJPw/TiyynY2IDDI/AAAAAAAAAto/rC1u2CwIBFc/s800/1000000249.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ltSIMpWG34teLluxu4_QRg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-67Gg9YXECGU/TiyylPdllPI/AAAAAAAAAtg/WuoAdvrvEPc/s800/1000000248.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a>


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Dray,
How are those brakes working out for you?


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like them ok, they look a lot cooler than they perform. I don't think they are fully dialed in yet either. They seem to be a bit finicky to adjust and center.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Are those the TRP zero loss?


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ciamillo Negative G-SL's


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice bikes!

How did you like the sram wheels?? I have been looking at new wheelsets and i never hear anything about them.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

The SRAM S30 Sprint's have been great, no complaints. They might not be the lightest, but they have a great aero profile for only being 30mm and still perform great for climbing. I rode them in this years Triple Bypass in Colorado which had over 10,000 feet of ascent in 120 miles, and they performed great. It's my understanding that they are very similar to the Zipp 101's minus a few details in the hubs, rim profile shape, and cost.


----------

